# benjemin 392



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

does anybody own these if so howe do you like it

I am looking at buying one for hunting squirrels and Qual :

 :-?  8)   :lol:   :x :evil: :eyeroll: :beer: :wink: :roll: :******: uke: :withstupid: :sniper: :bart:


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

I have never shot a benjemin, but have two different bemins and just bought a gamo 1000 all shoot very good . I would look at the german models they are your upper grade guns .although the gamo is made in spain it is my favorite . Try gamo.com they have anything you want


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I am looking for a 22 cal I dont think gamo sells a 22 cal airgun also my friend had a beeman it had a hard trigger and was inacurat


----------

